# I'm new so be nice to me LOL



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wait, _japenese_?


----------



## KoalaRock (Aug 16, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> Wait, _japenese_?


Yeeeaaaah....what do you mean? I'm part Japanese...I also have some German, French, and Korean blood too...so I guess I'm 1/5 German, 1/5 French, 1/5 Korean, and 2/5 Japanese! My dad is Japanese/Korean and my mom is all the rest of those...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

OP was banned for having the same IP address as Tabbynekko and Sweet Rose meaning the same person.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ick, really? :[


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought so!! That's why I said 'Japenese??' becasue I remembered Tabbyneko was japenese. 

What is this madness?!?!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

That is absolutely disgusting that someone is that bored as to go and make a bunch of trouble over the interenet AND lie a million times in the process. Just disgusting.

She basically gave herself away too.


----------

